# Nice Case....Check it out



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to put this thread but I was looking at Cases on the Tiger Site and came across this really sweet case. It's from Ultra and it has such a nice look to it I have been contemplating picking it up. It looks very roomy and has a really nice front set up not to mention the beuatiful clear look and silver gloss. Check it out below. I don't know if it's new. I don't often check out the cases but I was seeing what the deals were. This one is over $200 off.

Jones

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3433317&CatId=1520


----------

